# How did you get your used reel mower?



## Bryceowright (Apr 25, 2020)

Forking out 3-5k has been a tough sell to the wife. Wondering how everyone may have found a good quality used reel mower.

Did you go to the golf greens keepers and make a deal?

Are there used mower auction sites?

Facebook or Craigslist? (Haven't found much success here)


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

Weeks auction. Bought 6 there so far I think. I have one about 1.5 hours from me, but they will ship if you arrange it. With shipping you can get a good unit for under a grand. The ones I use regularly I got for under $100 each.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Got mine here. A golf course about an hour from me was replacing their whole fleet.

https://www.turfnet.com/classifieds/category/12-walk-greensmower/


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

gm560 said:


> Got mine here. A golf course about an hour from me was replacing their whole fleet.
> 
> https://www.turfnet.com/classifieds/category/12-walk-greensmower/


Scored a killer deal from the same website above, John Deere dealer wanted to offload the Toro quickly, took a small risk from Canada but saved huge.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Facebook market place. Found a guy who was moving and getting rid of it. Has been 100% perfect in the 3 years ive had it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Purchased from Prairie Turf Equipment.


----------



## Jay20nj (Jul 25, 2018)

I found my gm1000 on ebay. Golf course an hour away was selling 5. Tried to take a gm1600 off them but they only had the 1000 for sale. Paid 300 and took home in a rented home depot pickup. Reel needed to be replaced so changed to 8 blade and it needed some other parts. Total parts was about 700. So cost 1k but runs great now.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

There was a Facebook Marketplace lead on TLF. An Atlanta Baroness dealership closed and I bought their 22" unit that had only been demoed one time. Sold the John Deere and Tru-cut.



Best decision ever! I do not miss adjusting the Tru-cut. :thumbup:


----------



## Pamboys09 (Apr 16, 2019)

GM1600 - got it from Facebook Marketplace - $300, all working with transport wheels + basket,
The seller said it was from their rich boss before. They gave it to them and they dont know how to use it properly

GM100 - got it from Facebook Marketplace - $500 plus $120 worth of gas for a long drive..
All working with transport wheels + basket + groomer!

The seller said it was given to him by a rich woman after he did a landscape job. He dont know how to use either thats why he sell.


----------



## gamathews7 (May 18, 2020)

I picked up my JD180C in a Weeks auction. I'm only about three hours from Moultrie, GA and was able to drive down and pick it up to avoid shipping. Mowed with it the same day I picked it up.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

TulsaFan said:


> There was a Facebook Marketplace lead on TLF. An Atlanta Baroness dealership closed and I bought their 22" unit that had only been demoed one time. Sold the John Deere and Tru-cut.
> 
> 
> 
> Best decision ever! I do not miss adjusting the Tru-cut. :thumbup:


That's a great looking mower!


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 22, 2020)

Craigslist , purchased a JD220 from a farmer in JD country [25 miles from Moline, IL]. Somewhat rough shape the bed knife and belts needed to be replaced but the engine, reel and bearings were good. Paid $300 and located golf mechanic on CL as well. I did some work but he did tune up and sharpened /spin grind the reel . Pick up and delivery included , $200. He included a new front roller and a tool to check HOC.

If possible try operating couple different greens mowers to see how they feel .


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

I've bought everything pertaining to reel mowers from www.turfnet.com


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Picked mine up from a golf course that was closing down. $600 is more than most on here pay, but these are hard to come by in Canada.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Harts said:


> Picked mine up from a golf course that was closing down. $600 is more than most on here pay, but these are hard to come by in Canada.


Don't feel bad - I paid way more than that. :thumbup:


----------



## griffithgd76 (May 27, 2020)

I picked up 2 Jakes at the Weeks auction about a week ago.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

griffithgd76 said:


> I picked up 2 Jakes at the Weeks auction about a week ago.


We need pics!!!


----------



## griffithgd76 (May 27, 2020)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> griffithgd76 said:
> 
> 
> > I picked up 2 Jakes at the Weeks auction about a week ago.
> ...


It looks like to me like both reels are in good shape.

The left one is the one I started working on. It cranks first pull and both reel and drive engage. It even cuts a little, I cut a test patch in my yard. It still surges a little so maybe re-clean pilot jet/carb or maybe just a new carb. I have replaced the fuel filter, air filter, cleaned fuel tank and put fresh non-ethanal gas, spark plug, and cleaned the carb. Need to change the oil, get new tires, grease all around, and see if local golf course can work on bed knife and reel.

The one on the right the drive is stuck and won't disengage. I can not even push it around on the wheels. I have started cleaning the carb. I will get the first one tuned up(learn what I'm doing), then work on the second.


----------



## seebryango (Feb 21, 2019)

I bought mine from someone selling it here in the Marketplace. It was @bp2878, which means it came from Weeks. I've been very happy so far


----------



## drfous (May 9, 2020)

Facebook mp.

Some simple maintenance and it's good to go.


----------



## Kizzle65 (Jan 24, 2020)

I found my GM Flex21 on FB marketplace for $400 about 5 hours away from me. It started right up after I did the preventative fluid changes, belts, spark plug, filter etc. Did have to replace the carb eventually cause I couldn't get it cleaned out enough and a new bedknife. Now we are good to go and my wife thinks I am still crazy for having two mowers lol.


----------



## PNW_George (May 28, 2018)

I bought my Dennis G860 from the relatively new distributor for Dennis in the USA. They had a demo model that they had been loaning out to Colleges, professional sports teams/facilities etc. along with a verti-cutter cartridge. It was a decent discount but still a chunk of change. Problem I have now is the distributor retired, I'm not aware of a new distributor and I can't source parts. I will need a new drive belt eventually but can't get a response, even from the UK headquarters. Fortunately the mower is built like a tank, is designed to mow hours a day every day of the year and I use it less in a year or two than a soccer/football club would in a month.


----------



## Hapa512 (Mar 22, 2020)

Facebook Market Place for me, and I hate FB.....LOL Facebook Market Place is a great place to get some nearby deals.

Got a pretty good deal on this mower only used twice and less then half the cost of a new one..I even paid a couple bucks so I wouldn't have to drive as far....

Good Luck on your quest !!


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

I got two Jacobsen 522 for $50 each on Craigslist, a little more than an hour drive. Stuffed them both into the back of our A4 station wagon. Both had seized bearings and fouled carbs. One is working well now, but I have had to buy some parts. The second in parts waiting to be put back together.

If you like mechanical work, they are easy to work on, but if they are really knackered or your not into getting all dirty, spend more for something decent.


----------

